# Omega Memomaster - Restored!



## JonW

some might remember my post about the memomaster I bought with a cracked crystal... (it was here: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=17637 )

Ive finally got the crystal... its a work of art, but then it should be for the Â£50 it cost







anyway like I said at least theyre available and it was worth fixing this one as the movt is immaculate - new batteries fixed the flashing - which is obviously what the flashing means 

so here it is... looking nicer


----------



## Bladerunner

Looks good Jon, new crystal makes all the difference.


----------



## JonW

Cheers m8! I did do a quick polish of the shiny bits and ultrasonically cleaned the case and bracelet when it was all apart... its made a world of difference to the watch. all in all im very happy - its a good addition to my omega quartz collection


----------



## hakim

Looks great Jon! Well done!


----------



## JonW

Cheers Hakim, these are great little thin watches and you can see the omega quality on them. Far far nicer than the horrible LCDs I had in the early 80s...


----------



## Russ

Very nice and very collectable. Well done Jon.


----------



## hippo

Looks good well dome m8


----------



## jasonm

Looks 100% better Jon, well done


----------



## JonW

Thanks guys


----------



## Bladerunner

JonW said:


> Cheers m8! I did do a quick polish of the shiny bits and ultrasonically cleaned the case and bracelet when it was all apart... its made a world of difference to the watch. all in all im very happy - its a good addition to my omega quartz collection


That will make a big difference with the case; years ago I had a Citizen LCD glass replaced - it went back to Citizen & it was returned with the case cleaned & a scratch taken out.

It didn't cost much either.









This was a nice touch as I hadn't asked for that to be done.









Enjoy it mate.


----------



## PhilM

That's come up really good Jon, the Â£50 was well spent for sure


----------



## ETCHY

Well done, that's a great looking watch.

Dave


----------



## stradacab

Hi Jon,

Memomaster looking good, got one myself,would be grateful if you can tell me where you sourced the parts.

I have an Omega Digital collection, I'd be interested to find out what you've got in your line-up!

James


----------



## JonW

Thanks Guys!

James I only have two right now (maybe 3 when the postie gets here  ) and this is the only LCD. heres a pic:



Do you have a pic of yours? Id love to see the LCDs - theyre the 'forgotten omegas'...









Edited to say - the crystal came from Watchco here in Australia, have a google on that and you will easily find them.


----------



## stradacab

I'll get on to some photos this weekend!

James I only have two right now (maybe 3 when the postie gets here  ) and this is the only LCD. heres a pic:



Do you have a pic of yours? Id love to see the LCDs - theyre the 'forgotten omegas'...










Edited to say - the crystal came from Watchco here in Australia, have a google on that and you will easily find them.


----------



## pugster

great work jon, a nice looking watch


----------



## alepac

JonW said:


> some might remember my post about the memomaster I bought with a cracked crystal... (it was here: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=17637 )
> 
> Ive finally got the crystal... its a work of art, but then it should be for the Â£50 it cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway like I said at least theyre available and it was worth fixing this one as the movt is immaculate - new batteries fixed the flashing - which is obviously what the flashing means
> 
> so here it is... looking nicer


Hello

I have a 1978 memomaster that not work because the lcd stop. The omega here in my country said that Omega do not have spare parts to this model anymore, can you tell if is true?


----------



## KEITHT

Nice one Jon.

I always fancied one of those myself.

Nearly picked up the Tissot version several months back, but something else came up ( doesn't it always! )

Funny, how come when i show off an LCD watch, certain forum members get all







.

But when you do nothing...i think i might develop a complex!

Keith


----------



## Toshi

JonW said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> James I only have two right now (maybe 3 when the postie gets here  ) and this is the only LCD. heres a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic of yours? Id love to see the LCDs - theyre the 'forgotten omegas'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to say - the crystal came from Watchco here in Australia, have a google on that and you will easily find them.












Have I read this correctly? You mean there was a time when you only had 2 Omega watches Jon??









Rich


----------



## Agent orange

Very nice addition mate and a cracking restoration to boot. The crystal has made all the difference so well worth the Â£50 imho.

Frankly I'm a bit shocked at your confession of only having the two quartz Omega's. That means I've got twice as many as you, which is something I never though would happen. What's going on down under? Feeling a bit off colour mate or is that Caterham proving to be expensive?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange

KEITHT said:


> Funny, how come when i show off an LCD watch, certain forum members get all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But when you do nothing...i think i might develop a complex!
> 
> Keith


Don't get all paranoid on us Keith, my posts usually have the same effect too. We're just ploughing a different horological furrow that's all, one day we'll be understood mate







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT

I bloody hope so Gary, or i'm taking my 7 jewels elsewhere.

I make one tiny remark about some ghoulish timex movement and i am marked for life!!!









Glad your onside though mate







nice too know you still love me even after i nicked the SM from under your nose!!!

Might know where there's another if your still interested?

Keith


----------



## Agent orange

I forgive you mate don't worry 







.

I would ordinarily be interested in the SM f300 but I'm mid negotiation for a Rolex Sub at the mo. If it comes off I think I've blown my meager watch budget for the foreseable future







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## alepac

JonW said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> James I only have two right now (maybe 3 when the postie gets here  ) and this is the only LCD. heres a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic of yours? Id love to see the LCDs - theyre the 'forgotten omegas'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to say - the crystal came from Watchco here in Australia, have a google on that and you will easily find them.


Hello

I have a 1978 memomaster and need a new lcd can anybody tell me werw i can get one?


----------



## jasonm

Agent orange said:


> Very nice addition mate and a cracking restoration to boot. The crystal has made all the difference so well worth the Â£50 imho.
> 
> Frankly I'm a bit shocked at your confession of only having the two quartz Omega's. That means I've got twice as many as you, which is something I never though would happen. What's going on down under? Feeling a bit off colour mate or is that Caterham proving to be expensive?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Seen the date on Jons post Gaz?


----------



## strange_too

alepac said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a 1978 memomaster and need a new lcd can anybody tell me werw i can get one?


Asking here in a different place isn't going to change the answer. Contact Omega in Switzerland. Jon got his crystal from Watchco so Google them and drop them an email.

The only chance I think you have is with Omega at Bienne.


----------



## Agent orange

jasonm said:


> Seen the date on Jons post Gaz?
























Yeah I saw that, honest


----------



## JonW

LOL... yeah, er... well... at the time I probably had 10 Autos and 1 or 2 manual winds... and some hummers. I just hadnt gotten into the quartz then. Now its probably the other way round! Although 2 quartz have departed this week and 1 hummer and 1 auto have been bought...

alepac... no idea mate. Talk to Omega. or keep looking at ebay, but its highly unlikley you will find one, sorry. If you want to sell the case / bracelet of yours then I may be interested but it needs to be stainless steel and mint. There are lots of dead memomasters on ebay... I dont think these are long lived









All hail the quartz Omegas! (including LCD!)


----------

